# نقاش عن ملمع تابلوه السيارات



## محمد حسن توكة (5 يونيو 2015)

محتاجين نقاش عن كيفية صناعة ملمع تابلوه السيارات لانى ملاحظ ان محدش ييتكلم كتير عن المنتج ده


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (11 سبتمبر 2015)

كل ده مفيش ولا رد !!


----------



## meddgt (17 سبتمبر 2015)

استعمل زيت السلكون الابيض


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (18 سبتمبر 2015)

شكرا لردك بس هل هو جاذب للاتربة؟؟


----------



## meddgt (19 سبتمبر 2015)

لا تكثر منه و اذا اردت منظف للطابلون و لكن ليس براق جيد استعمل السربطول و المارجتال lm3


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (20 سبتمبر 2015)

لا المطلوب ملمع للتابلوه وليس منظف 
جربت البرافين لكنه جاذب للاتربة للاسف


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (20 سبتمبر 2015)

جربت حاجات كتيرة وبتلمع بطريقة جيدة لكن المشكلة الاتربة


----------



## meddgt (26 سبتمبر 2015)

عيدك مبارك اخي الكريم 
هل استعملة زيت الفازلين 
و من فضلك اعطيني انواع الملمعات عندكم


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (27 سبتمبر 2015)

عيد مبارك على الجميع باذن الله
للاسف لا اعرف انواع الملمعات عندى بمصر


----------



## meddgt (29 سبتمبر 2015)

انا اقصد انواع المواد التي اسهيتعملتها في تلميع الطابلون ولكن كما قلت جاذبة للاتربة


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (1 أكتوبر 2015)

قمت بتجربة البرافين وايضا زيت السليكون والجلسرين


----------



## meddgt (1 أكتوبر 2015)

_​_السلام عليكم انا انتظر ردك يا اخي


----------



## meddgt (1 أكتوبر 2015)

شكرا اخي الكريم
انا لم استعمل البرافين من قبل سابحث عنه و ممكن لو سمحت ما اسمه العلمي


----------



## meddgt (1 أكتوبر 2015)

يا اخي الكريم استعملت الجلسرين و لكن هناك فصل في المنتج فما هي نسبة الجلسرين في التركيبة و كيفية جعل المنتج متجانس


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (2 أكتوبر 2015)

زيت البرافين يباع بنفس الاسم لدى محلات المواد الكيماوية
اما الجلسرين فقومت بوضع جلسرين مع مياه مع بروبالين جلايكول


----------



## meddgt (2 أكتوبر 2015)

شكرا اخي و هل ممكن استعمل مونو بروبالين جليكول


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (3 أكتوبر 2015)

حقيقة انا مجربتش بس ممكن تجرب وتشوف النتيجة


----------



## meddgt (4 أكتوبر 2015)

بارك الله فيك اخي ساجرب و اوافيك بالنتيجة ان شاء لله


----------



## ابوعلى عبدالله (6 أكتوبر 2015)

لك الشكر انا بستعمل زيت خفيف مع نفط بس بيلم تراب مفيش فايدة من التراب لازم يتكون على التابلوة


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (8 أكتوبر 2015)

فيه منتجات شوفتها ورخيصة ومش بتلم اتربة الا خفيفة جداااا
اعتقد فيه لغز بالتركيبة


----------



## meddgt (9 أكتوبر 2015)

من فظلكم ما هي نسبة الفازلين و البروبالين في التركيبة


----------



## meddgt (9 أكتوبر 2015)

اين ردكم يا زملاء


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (11 أكتوبر 2015)

للاسف لا اعرف نسب خلط لفلازلين


----------



## meddgt (11 أكتوبر 2015)

شكرا اخي


----------



## meddgt (11 يناير 2016)

السلام عليكم من فظلك يا اخي ممكن كيف يتم اذابت زيت البرافين في الماء


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (15 يناير 2016)

للاسف كل اللي استعملته جاذب للاتربة


----------

